# Lung Cancer in Labs???????????



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

Well guy's I just had to do something that I hope none of you have to do for a long time. I put down my hunting buddy  Sadey was just 7 years old a very dark yellow which made blending into dead grass a dream, and a will to hunt and retrieve like no other lab I have had. She had lung cancer and was to far along to save so once her breathing intenseified to the point of making her uncomfertable we made the finalle decision to let her rest  So why am I boring you with this I guess it is to tell you to hug your dog whatever it is for me! cause I can't and if your dog shows sign of shortness of breath ask a lot of questions or a second opinion! Thank you for letting me greive with you !!!!!!!

Sadey may you hunt forever 1-22-99 to 5-08-06


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, a lot of have been down that road . Another one will come along if your young enough, I had one when I was in my 20's that I didn't deserve to own at that time in my life, but she is the one the rest are measured against. I have one now that is bringing back a lot of memories. Lets all hope when we die that we can all meet up with our hunting partners again.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Painful stuff, sorry for your loss.

this dog could use your help, you could help each other :beer:

http://www.gsprescuewi.com/adopt.htm

look at sophie

there are alot of good hunting dogs that people that aren't hunters can't handle, I bet she is one.

They say she has a strong prey drive, that means shes a hunter


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

That sucks man!!! sorry to hear!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

sorry for your loss. It is tough to get through that fist year with out your hunting buddy.


----------



## marapets (May 14, 2006)

im so sorry


----------

